

Those At 'Dark Knight Rises' Shooting Turn To Reddit For Support - spacestronaut
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/07/20/batman-shooting-reddit/

======
Caligula
Forbes needs to be added to the spam list for this site.

